# re-using brine?



## kuwaha (Aug 22, 2009)

I made some monterey jack cheese the other day and it called for a long soak in brine. Can I save the brine and reuse it or am I asking for contamination problems?
Thanks, Karen


----------



## nightskyfarm (Sep 7, 2009)

Refrigerate the brine and it can be reused up to a limited length of time. I reuse my salt brine for my cheeses, but I am using it daily and toss it when in it is obviously done which about 3 - 4 uses. If kept in the refrigerator in a covered container, you should be good for a little while. Taste it before using, you may have to refresh the salt in between. Use only sea salt or non-iodized salt. You know your solution is too salty if the cheese becomes slippery after it's time in the brine. The brine should be drying the cheese not causing slime. Also, mix some of your whey 50% into your brine.


----------



## linuxboy (Oct 26, 2009)

Jennifer, I thought that slipperiness is due to Ca++ ion and pH imbalance? Basically, the outer rind leaches (through osmosis) calcium and hydrogen to bring it in equilibrium with the brine when the brine has too high of a pH and too low a Ca++ balance ? That's why you mix whey and/or CaCl2 and vinegar into the initial brine... And a high salt concentration, above 22-23% dries out the rind too quickly and prevents even salt uptake?

Karen, reusing is okay for a few times. If you want to store it longer, either boil, or supersaturate to get it as close to 26% as possible. Store brine at at least 20%, even if you boil.

Commercially, brine is filtered and UV treated to remove particles and bacteria.


----------



## nightskyfarm (Sep 7, 2009)

You're right it's the ph and the high fat of the cheese, but sometimes even with a 50% whey brine, I found if I lower my salt a bit it makes a big difference. I have never added vinegar, should I be?


----------



## linuxboy (Oct 26, 2009)

The way I do it is I try to match up the pH and Ca++ of the brine and of the cheese. So for a new brine, I add 1 teaspoon vinegar and 1 tablespoon CaCl2 solution per gallon. I make my own CaCl2 solution, and it is the same as the shops sell, ~32%.


----------

